# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Φατσουλες!

## sctp

Υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και δε μπορω να τις χρησιμοποιησω πια?Οταν παταω "Περισσοτερα" δε μου ανοιγει το πανελ με τι φατσουλες επισης

----------


## Polyneikos

:05. Running:  :02. Clown:  :02. Sleeping:  :01. eek: 8) :01. Neutral:  :01. Sad: 


Σε εμενα ανοιγει παντως,υπαρχει ομως μια μικρη καθυστερηση....

----------


## -beba-

kαι εγώ έχω πρόβλημα με τις φατσούλες. Αλλά τέτοιες φα-τσούλες που είναι τι να τις κάνω?

----------


## Doctorg

Τα emotions είναι κολλημένα, δεν κουνιούνται καθόλου. Συμβαίνει μόνο στο pc μου ή είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα;

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ Σε 'μένα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Έκανες κάτι στο pc σου αυτές τις μέρες;

----------


## Doctorg

Έβαλα τα 7 , αλλά αρχικά όλα ήταν οκ. Τωρα έχει 2-3 μέρες που τα emotions ειναι όλα ακίνητα.

----------


## Giannhs.

> Τα emotions είναι κολλημένα, δεν κουνιούνται καθόλου. Συμβαίνει μόνο στο pc μου ή είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα;


emoticons.

----------


## Machiavelli

> emoticons.


Smilie. Ωραία διόρθωση, καίρια, αλλάζει την ροή της ζωής μας.

----------


## Doctorg

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
αληταρα μακιαβελι εγραψες παλι!!

----------


## Giannhs.

> Smilie. Ωραία διόρθωση, καίρια, αλλάζει την ροή της ζωής μας.


γιατι σε ενα τοπικ που ενας ειχε κανει 100 ορθογραφικα στα ελληνικα πεσατε να τον φατε?Εγω απλα ειπα πως ειπα οτι ειναι emoticon και οχι emotion ναι γιατι και αν ειναι αγγλικα και κανεις δεν ειναι αναγκασμενος να ξερει εχει μεγαλη διαφορα.και καλυτερα να του το πω εγω απλα παρα να τον παρει κανεις για βλακα γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτοι που για να στο πεξουν ανωτεροι στο πρωτο λαθος θα στην "πουν".Εγω ετσι το βλεπω τωρα αμα παρεξηγηθηκε κανεις να μου το πει να μην ξαναδιορθωσω.

----------


## Machiavelli

> Εγω απλα ειπα πως ειπα οτι ειναι emoticon και οχι emotion


Δεν παρεξηγήθηκε κανείς, χαβαλές να γίνεται, αλλά δεν είναι emoticon γιατί ο όρος του msn δεν είναι ο διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένος όρος για τις φατσούλες στο internet, αν δεις στα δεξιά σου, τα λέει smilies.

----------


## Giannhs.

> Δεν παρεξηγήθηκε κανείς, χαβαλές να γίνεται, αλλά δεν είναι emoticon γιατί ο όρος του msn δεν είναι ο διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένος όρος για τις φατσούλες στο internet, αν δεις στα δεξιά σου, τα λέει smilies.


πως οχι? to msn υπαρχει σχεδον παντου και παλι δεν ειπε κανεις smillies ειπαν emotion (αισθηματα) εεεε ειναι καπως ακυρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Machiavelli

Δε πα να τα πούνε και Βαγγέλη; Εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει.

----------


## Muscleboss

ας σταματήσει αυτή η συζήτηση, ξεφύγαμε....

ΜΒ

----------

